
Ask HN: How have you successfully simplified your life? - biastoact
I’ve read that the likes of Barrack Obama, Steve Jobs, and Mark Zuckerberg built daily uniforms for themselves. Others have moved into Tiny houses, or moved to all cash to limit spending, or eliminated political news consumption, etc. I’m curious what ways you’ve successfully reduced and simplified in your life.
======
zapperdapper
Too many things to list.

Some examples: eliminated social media, never watch, read or listen to live TV
or news, don't own a smartphone, own very few personal possessions, have very
few clothes, only own electronic books (with a couple of exceptions). Never
read, watch or listen to anything with adverts. Moved from a large, expensive
house into a rented cottage in the countryside (which had the side effect of
freeing up enough money to live almost indefinitely without work, and
absolutely until my pension kicks in), changed from permanent to contract-only
work, reduced time worked dramatically, simplified diet, simplified health and
fitness, and on and on...

The key turning point really is the understanding, actually the revelation,
that debt-fuelled consumerism will never give you happiness and contentment.
It's like a curtain was lifted and you say "Oh my God, I wasn't expecting
THAT!". The trouble is most people don't believe it. Like the Matrix - you
have to see it for yourself - one day it will happen.

~~~
hugja
Why electronic books? Is this just about owning less physical things?

~~~
zapperdapper
With regards the electronic books it is to do with space required for storage.
I used to have well over a thousand physical books and that took up quite a
bit of space. When I knew I needed to downsize I donated the books to my
favourite charity. I had already started buying e-books, so the transition was
fairly painless. When we moved I was grateful I didn't have to lug around
boxes and boxes of books!

This is just one small detail in an overall strategy to simplify though - it's
not just about owning fewer things, it's about simplifying so I have more
freedom to live to the priorities that make me happy: freedom, health, less
stress, more time and on and on.

------
bernardino
I have done several things:

\- I have stopped consuming (news, politics, articles, videos, etc) and have
started creating more (drawing, writing, building, etc)

\- I have adopted the idea of digital minimalism, using only the essential
applications, not participating in social media (hi, hn!), no roaming the
internet/using the internet less, etc

\- Also, physical minimalism, again only the necessities: comfortable bed,
desk, chair, bookshelf, simple and fashionable clothes and shoes, etc

\- Food minimalism? Eat only well-cooked, healthy food, also fruits and
vegetables, drink only water, fruit drinks and wine/beer on the special
occasion

\- Taking time to reflect and being consciously aware of what I consume and
whether I ought to stop or continue consuming x and y

\- Exercise/proper sleep (hiking, swimming in the ocean, cycling rather than
driving, etc), the backbones of my life

\- Again, doing away with non-essentials: television in your bedroom,
unhealthy food, fancy materialistic items, etc

\- More of the natural things and less of the artificial things: more: sitting
in my backyard and watching the night sky, walking in the morning, etc less:
roaming the internet, using my mobile device, having headphones in when there
are people who I can talk to around me, etc

\- Most importantly: less thinking, no worrying, no comparing, no using labels
and identifications, no judging, no interpreting every experience I
experience, more just being with no interpretation, natural mind > cultured
mind, etc

------
TheAlchemist
+1 for the elimination of news. I've found one useful tip for that on HN -
never read an article when you click on a headline - bookmark it, so if you
really want to, you will read the next day. Probably 90% of stuff I was
reading before, fall in that category.

~~~
bernardino
I’ve come to the point where I have stopped bookmarking all together. Well, at
least on my home, personal computers.

Bookmarking is overwhelming. I tried Pocket (the bookmarking tool) a few years
ago and I would just bookmark everything I came across that I found
interesting but not get around to reading anything at all out.

It’s not efficient if you would like to read a book online, but now I do all
the online reading once I come across it or not at all.

------
deusum
Phone specific:

Delete as many apps from your phone as possible. If you can do it on a
computer, ditch it.

Turn off notifications. Check apps when you're ready, not when it tells you it
needs attention.

Personal hack, using Tasker, the phone stays in monochrome except for a few
apps. HM and websites feel more like newspapers. Simpler in a cognitively
relaxing way.

~~~
biastoact
I've turned my phone to gray scale. Everything is a lot less interesting.

~~~
shincert
I've done the same recently. Haven't seen colors on my phone for a few weeks
now.

------
pwason
Get rid of as many things as is possible. Imagine that you'll need to grab
your closest family and friends, a bunch of survival gear, and the 10 things
you value the most, and escape to a remote region. If you can't carry it,
don't bring it. If you haven't used it in the last year, sell it.

~~~
nicolasd
I tried to follow the concept of minimalism a few years ago. For everyone else
who is struggling with it: don't stress out because you can't live with one
backpack. Yes, you can get rid of a lot of stuff and you should do it, but
don't do it too extreme. I don't want to live without my music instruments or
my sports (which requires a lot of gear) - don't fall into the trap as I did
and feel bad for owning it.

Start small and collect all the stuff you didn't touch for more than 1 year -
don't throw it away, just put it in the cellar and after a few months
realising you don't need/want it give it away.

~~~
twobyfour
There are also probably a few things you want to keep even if you use them
less than once a year, just because either a) when you suddenly do need them
you really want them on hand, or b) they're really expensive to replace every
couple years, and a PITA to borrow or rent. There are also (c) some things
with fuzzy definitions around the term "use" and (d) items with sentimental
value.

For me, category A includes things like the toilet plunger, flashlight,
certain OTC medicines and first aid supplies, and the like. A few flattened
cardboard boxes. A couple faded old towels. That step stool in the back of the
closet. An extension cord.

Category B includes a minimum quantity of formalwear (tuxes may be easy to
rent; heels that don't cause bleeding are another story), snow gear or an
emergency generator in certain climates, perhaps certain types of cookware,
etc.

As for category C... you don't _use_ houseplants, but having a couple around
can work wonders for your quality of life. The same goes for a poster/painting
or two to liven your environment, or a few framed snapshots of family and
friends. These aren't things that complicate your life - once you have them
they don't cost money or significant time to maintain; there's no real
pressure to keep accumulating more - and they're good for the soul.

Which is also why category D is important. Yes, you need to let go of things,
and no, you shouldn't keep that takeout carton just because your ex touched
it. But there are some things - that art project your kid made, or the
cufflinks your grandfather left you, or the scarf your mom knit you the year
before she died - that have value far beyond their utility. The challenge
there is to decide which ones are really important.

But there is stuff most of us should be much more ruthless about getting rid
of (living in a small apartment can help develop the ruthlessness habit; so
can moving frequently). Top of the list for many of us is clothing. Stuff for
hobbies we wanted to take up or just never get around to. Small kitchen
appliances. Electronics and gadgets. Knick-knacks and collectibles. All the
stuff you keep accumulating more of but that don't actually add anything to
your life.

------
owebmaster
Eat one meal a day simplified and improved my life in a way that I can only
explain it as a "lifehack". I guess it is the dirty little secret of a lot of
people.

~~~
shincert
Only one meal a day? What do you mean?

~~~
owebmaster
I fast all day and eat all my needs at night, a huge and delicious meal and
dessert. There are a tons of benefits, in logistics/time, health and
aesthetics. Google for intermittent fasting or "The Warrior Diet".

~~~
muzani
That sounds like it would create an insane glucose spike though.

~~~
owebmaster
> That sounds like it would create an insane glucose spike though.

Not what really happen though. When you eat less frequently, your body
improves insuline usage and glucose levels stay steadily all day.

~~~
devotedtoneu
There is some effect at work here though, individual experiences may differ.
If I eat one meal per day after that meal I will feel lazy and quite tired.

So if I finally ate at 6pm, hours later than 6pm I would feel like sleeping.

If I finally eat any later than 6pm I will start getting weak/shaky beyond
6pm.

This isn't a result of lack of acclimation. I've done fasting for 4+ month
stretches multiple times in the past 6 years and have even experimented with
24+ hour fasts on a regular basis.

~~~
owebmaster
> If I eat one meal per day after that meal I will feel lazy and quite tired.

It takes some days/weeks (dependending on the individual) for your body to
switch from carbs-only to carbs & fat burning so when you feel lazy and tired
it is because your body is not properly burning fat to supply you with the
energy required thus asks for food always that it depletes carbs of easy
access.

> If I finally eat any later than 6pm I will start getting weak/shaky beyond
> 6pm.

Yup! I feel the same. I eat 8-9pm and around 11pm I sleep like a baby. Win-
win.

> This isn't a result of lack of acclimation.

Now this is a point difficult to prove.

~~~
devotedtoneu
I've done keto for many months, so I'm quite used to the switch-over you
describe.

------
thatsheelpatel
I've committed to telling the truth, even when it's difficult or unpleasant. I
no longer have to keep track of what I had said or what I should say and I
know nothing's going to come back and bite me later.

It means at times I deal with the unpleasantness but I'd rather that than
fearing whether it will come out later. This book by Sam Harris was a large
influence [https://www.samharris.org/lying](https://www.samharris.org/lying).

This wasn't an easy change to make, because we all know it can be really easy
to lie and move past an issue at times, but the trust that builds over time
when people know you will be truthful is incredible and freeing for both
parties.

One of the other benefits that stemmed from this is I no longer feel as though
I'm robbing people of the information they need to make a conscious decision.

~~~
hemling
Interesting answer! I think this is even truer when it comes to lying to
myself.

Trying to pretend something that does not match reality can create enormous
stress. I realised this one day when I had rather strong feelings of being
burned-out without actually being in stressful situations (like working long
hours etc). All my stress came from inside me.

------
cvaidya1986
Do more and more with less and less. In the end do everything by doing
nothing. It all starts with going inward and finding your self with
meditation. I follow Heartfulness, feel free to explore and do what works best
for you.

------
SirLJ
FY money - it is amazing how easy is to live free and can do whatever you
want...

------
dominotw
blocked all social media(except HN) and news sites. It truly changed my life,
I am not it continuos gloom and doom mood, my mind is in a clam exploration
mode rather than some sort of media induced frenzy. I am unable to access some
good links to medium from HN but I am willing to pay that price.

I've done this for over 8 months now, never going back to reading
"news".Ignorance is bliss.

~~~
biastoact
Good stuff. Do you use a particular extension for that? Any fall out?

~~~
dominotw
no. I just add it to /ect/hosts file as I go.

------
fenier
When I don't want to do something, I say No.

~~~
RepressedEmu
I was using this heuristic for a while and then realized i hadn't left the
house in 3 weeks... SO it might not be the best thing for serial introverts.

------
rufius
One monitor - reduce distractions that weren’t ever really helping.

Paper/physical books - reduce distractions and interaction friction from
medium in reading on.

Taking notebooks to meetings and when I’m out. This helps especially when I
just need to jot an idea or thought down without getting myself hit with a
million notifications.

------
roryisok
Recently I stopped keeping lists, using todo list managers etc. It's
destressed me a lot. Time crucial stuff gets noted on a paper calendar, but
that's all.

Another +1 for dropping social media. Nothing anyone posts on Facebook is
going to change your life

------
codegladiator
Delete FB, reset phone. Maintain todo list. Keep discussions limited to ideas
and opinions. Get a not so nice phone.

------
conorgil145
One thing that drastically simplified my life and removed an incredible amount
of stress was getting rid of my car. Since graduating college in 2010, I have
moved apartments ~13 times and lived in 4 different cities (Baltimore, D.C.,
Denver, Breckenridge, and ~NYC). Initially, I needed a car to drive to work,
but then I got a new job which allowed me to walk to work. I still kept my car
because it was already paid off, but it was an incredible source of stress for
a bunch of reasons:

\- What day of the week is it? Do I need to move the car for street cleaning
today? (If I get this wrong, I get a parking ticket).

\- Did I remember to lock the car and put all of the windows up? (I once
thought that all of the windows were up not realizing that one of the back
windows was open a few inches and my car was broken into).

\- What do I have to do to register my car in this new city? How much will it
cost and when can I take an entire day off work to go do it? Can I even
complete all of the required steps in one day?

\- The car is making a strange sound. I better get it to a mechanic. How do I
find a good mechanic? How much will it cost to get it fixed? That feels like a
really high price, should I get a second opinion? Where do I find a second
mechanic? When am I able to take off work to bring the car to the mechanic?

\- I have to fly out of town for work/pleasure. Where do I park my car while
I'm gone. Parking at the airport is really expensive, but maybe the best
option? Can I leave it parked on the street? What are the parking rules for my
neighborhood?

\- Car insurance. Am I getting a good deal? Do I have to do anything when I
move addresses and/or states? Am I covered if a friend borrows my car? etc,
etc

\- Costs associated with gas, insurance, maintenance, loan...

I had a huge amount of anxiety from constantly worrying about the cost
associated with owning a car and the required time to maintain it. Eventually,
my car got old enough that I couldn't justify putting more money into it and I
sold it for a nominal amount to CarMax. I should have done it sooner. It was
an interesting transition to not owning a car, but was overall incredibly
liberating. I had removed an entire source of stress from my life and haven't
looked back since. I don't plan to buy another car anytime soon.

To get around now, I rely much more heavily on public transportation, biking,
walking, and Lyft/Uber, Car2Go, non-profit carshare programs, etc. I also
don't hesitate to rent a car from Enterprise/etc if I need one for an errand,
vacation, etc. Being able to give the car back when I'm done with it and
literally not having to worry about anything is quite amazing.

Disclaimer: I realize that some people need a car to get to work or for other
important reasons. I'm not saying that owning a car is bad or encouraging
anyone else to go sell their car to CarMax tonight. I'm just sharing my story
about removing a source of stress that I had in my personal life.

------
online2offline
Keep thinking.

~~~
online2offline
Again.

